# Can you apply HotFix rhinestone to material other than clothing?



## LetItShine (Sep 9, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had tried or knew if HotFix Rhinestone can be applied, and stay on banner material? I am talking about outdoor banner material, like polyester inner core that is vinyl laminated on both sides. Or on the nylon fabric banner material? 
Thanks, Tana
Blessings to all


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

With the proper tools, you should be able to apply heat set rhinestones to just about anything. There is a sonic tool that heats the glue up with vibrations and you can use it for most thiongs but it is expensive. Also the staying power of the glue will not be any stronger than the material it is set to so that (your substrate) will be the limiting factor.


----------



## LetItShine (Sep 9, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> With the proper tools, you should be able to apply heat set rhinestones to just about anything. There is a sonic tool that heats the glue up with vibrations and you can use it for most thiongs but it is expensive. Also the staying power of the glue will not be any stronger than the material it is set to so that (your substrate) will be the limiting factor.


Thanks, that let's me know what I needed.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you by chance know the name of that sonic hotfix tool and where they are sold? Thanks - Sandra


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

DZU STORE has an inexpensive tool for hotfix...about $120...a bit more caution is needed as the tip is HOT...great for small jobs...the sonic tool I think is sold by Mesa..not sure of their website...about $1800 or so


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

Found this on eBay - do a search for "Rhinestone Vacuum Applicator Heat Transfer Machine" I believe its under $100 plus free shipping. I was thinking about getting one but just can't justify the expense right now....*
*


----------

